# Speaking of headsets - star nuts



## Marc (Mar 29, 2006)

I wish I knew about this tool a looong time ago.  Granted it isn't often I install a star nut but still.  The times I have are well etched in my memory and not becuase they are pleasant memories.

Star nut installation tool-


----------



## FunkE (Apr 27, 2006)

The way I install them is to take a socket that fits snug inside the steerer and put a piece of tape around it about 10mm up from the bottom (Where it would attach to the ratchet) Then I use a bolt (Same size that will thread into the starnut) and put a washer on it and stick it in the socket through the square hole on the bottom. After it's through the hole I thread another washer and three nuts onto the screw and finally screw the star nut on. At this point you just stick it on top of the steerer and go at it with a plastic mallet. When the socket is deep enough that it reaches the tape you can stop. Between the 10mm you measured out and the 5mm in nuts you put on it should now be 15mm deep. 

Works perfect everytime.

I also have a good method for cutting steerers. Basically buy two 1 1/8" diamter iron clamps from home depot and clamp them on the steerer so that my cut line is between them. Now you have a nice, $3 guide/miter to give you a perfectly straight cut steerer. After the cut just use a finishing file to debur and you're good to go.


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2006)

FunkE said:
			
		

> The way I install them is to take a socket that fits snug inside the steerer and put a piece of tape around it about 10mm up from the bottom (Where it would attach to the ratchet) Then I use a bolt (Same size that will thread into the starnut) and put a washer on it and stick it in the socket through the square hole on the bottom. After it's through the hole I thread another washer and three nuts onto the screw and finally screw the star nut on. At this point you just stick it on top of the steerer and go at it with a plastic mallet. When the socket is deep enough that it reaches the tape you can stop. Between the 10mm you measured out and the 5mm in nuts you put on it should now be 15mm deep.
> 
> Works perfect everytime.
> 
> I also have a good method for cutting steerers. Basically buy two 1 1/8" diamter iron clamps from home depot and clamp them on the steerer so that my cut line is between them. Now you have a nice, $3 guide/miter to give you a perfectly straight cut steerer. After the cut just use a finishing file to debur and you're good to go.



That's a good idea FunkE, I wish I had thought of it.  The times I've put em in, basically I've just used a mallet with the bolt threaded into it so you have to whack it just right to get it straight.  I like your method better.

And granted, having experience doing both, double stars are _way_ easier than single stars.

I usually just use a pipe cutter for cutting steerer tubes.  Aluminum is soft enough that what is meant to be a score mark will cut right through it.  I used a hack saw free hand once and cleaned it up on a bench grinder, which clogged the grinding stone full of aluminum (oops).  I guess everyone does that with a bench grinder once in their life.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> ...cleaned it up on a bench grinder, which clogged the grinding stone full of aluminum (oops).  I guess everyone does that with a bench grinder once in their life.


You mean you learned from your mistake?  I've done that more that once, never on my own grinding wheel though...


----------

